# My 8 month old food



## Helenmcg2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi I’m new on here I adopted my 8 month old v from a family member who has fed him kibble and mince from he got him from breeder ..he told me to keep him on this diet although I noticed he poops 4 times a day .I was also told this is because it digests at different times is this causing him any harm ..?? Should I change his diet ..?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Change his diet to what works for him. Don't change just for the sake of change.
What is the kibble? and what makes up the mince?. If they're both quality products,he is digesting them well, and it doesn't bother you to prepare it, stay with it.


----------



## Helenmcg2 (Dec 21, 2019)

His kibble is purina beta actually has a story on the back about vizsla the mince is just your ordinary British beef mince I buy 20% less fat he seems to like it just wondering if was causing him digestive problems.Thanks


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

If he doesn't have excessive flatulence, diarrhea, or loose stools, it doesn't seem as if his stomach is upset.


----------



## Helenmcg2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for your help .I had met a v owner who said that would mess up his digestive system as both digest at different rates ...just panicked so thanks for reassuring me.😊


----------

